# 24 or 27 inch? can't figure out what size



## puma99dk| (Jan 24, 2017)

The past month or so been really bad for my neck even with my screen about 75-80cm away from me I still get some neck pain with my 27inch monitor and thinking about buying a new one with also height adjustment what I am not sure of is if I should go down to a 24 inch monitor with 1440p not gonna give up that resolution and I read and watch a lot of youtube but I am still not sure.

I been looking at Dell's S2417DG and S2716DG (I know TN panels but Dell's panels are usually good).

Great:
Both are 1440p
Both got at or higher than 100hz (24inch runs 165hz and 27inch runs 144hz but not a big deal for me only that they are over 100hz)
Both got G-Sync (Not a requirement but would be nice for a new monitor)
Both are Flicker-Free
Both has smaller bezels than my Yamakasi Catleap
I like Dell's design for these 2 monitors

Cons:
These two are TN panels and I am using a IPS today.
27 inch are about £91 / $113 more expensive than the 24 inch (Mby I am just being greedy)


I hope there are some people that has been in this situation choosing to keeping 27inch or step down to 24inch please let me know and tell me how it was if you stepped down.


I am planning to order one this week so I can have it for the weekend.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2017)

I have a 27" 1440 and I can't see going 24". The real estate is perfect for many windows and working with files. 24" would be to small to see everything as well. Just my opinion


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 24, 2017)

Jetster said:


> I have a 27" 1440 and I can't see going 24". The real estate is perfect for many windows and working with files. 24" would be to small to see everything as well. Just my opinion



oki, sounds valid, but the 24 inch has better pixel per inch because it's 3 inches smaller (Lol ik this isn't a valid option for going 24inch)


----------



## Jetster (Jan 24, 2017)

I was trying to find info about pixel density and ran across this

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/monitor-size-vs-pixel-density.213617/

But i think anything about 110 is not noticeable. But then again I haven't see many 4K monitors


----------



## Vario (Jan 24, 2017)

If you want adjustable height you can buy an adjustable monitor stand that uses the VESA mount system, usually $30-50 for the stand.  I use a Halter brand stand.  I like my 25".  With a 27 I'd have to sit it further back because, for FPS games, its harder to rapidly track the periphery.  Sitting it further back would then use more desk space.  I use 150% DPI scaling to make text easy to read.  I do have good vision 20/15 but the font does get a bit small causing eye strain.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 24, 2017)

How are you getting neck pain?  Looking Up? Side to Side?  I'm thinking placement is the issue, not size.

Even the chair could be wrong.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 24, 2017)

@Vario vesa mount ain't possible with this screen if u look at how the foot is mounted on the Catleap and u forget not all programs love scaling and it's not that things r small that's not even an issue.

@jsfitz54  the chair is good back and neck support no problems having like a arkracing chair, and the screen is too low and i would love the height adjustment, but i more think i got this neck pain from work small 22 inch monitor i look down at bcs it's an old monitor not far up from the table.


----------



## arbiter (Jan 24, 2017)

i have an acer 27inch though mine is IPS. Love it at the rez and screen size. so much room on my desktop to have multiple windows.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 24, 2017)

Personally, i would never use a TN panel


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 24, 2017)

tigger said:


> Personally, i would never use a TN panel



IPS screens r too expensive for what u get i was thinking about the new BE270U from Acer it has a nice design, zero bezel and is ips but no g-sync.

Link: https://www.overclockers.co.uk/acer...ame-monitor-black-um.hb0ee.013-mo-126-ac.html


----------



## nomdeplume (Jan 25, 2017)

Make work pay for medical issues and buy you new monitor setup to prevent said injury.  Then fix the problem at home.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 25, 2017)

@puma99dk| :  Find someone that gives a good massage.  Try a heating pad.  See a doctor, you may have a pinched nerve.

Do you sit back in your chair or do you lean forward or tend to sit on the front edge of the chair?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 25, 2017)

The larger a screen is the further back you have to be to see it all.
If you want proper eye, head alignment you don't want to have to look up at the screen. My TV at home sits higher but I lay back in a recliner anyway for comfort. A Computer screen you want at Eye level or a little down.


----------



## Vario (Jan 25, 2017)

Stack something under the monitor's base to raise it up if you need to.  Thats what I did for a long time before I got this stand.  You can cut pieces of wood, fine tune it with some cardboard, or put a book or dvd case.  Simple fix.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 25, 2017)

@Vario I don't like the look of having a box or smth with this heavy screen underneath had it back with my old Philips 21,5inch LED it was light as a feather.

@eidairaman1 My tv in the bedroom is also higher up on the wall than I am laying in bed so I lay on my back and look up.

@nomdeplume I actually managed to find another screen at work with height adjustment gonna try that out.

@jsfitz54 I sit op straight or I tilt the chair depending on what I do, if I watch series or movies on it I tilt or so gaming I 99% of the time sits straight up.

@tigger another reason I want a TN panel this time is bcs I am tired of looking at IPS glow and hearing about ppl buying a IPS screen that gets a brand-new screen with IPS glow.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 25, 2017)

Neck pain can also come from the positioning of your arms, most notably the height of the desk relative to your chair's height. Arms > shoulder position > neck strain.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 25, 2017)

Not to throw you off, but have you checked out modern VA panels? That's what mine is and I love the balance between near ips image quality and near tn gaming performance. 

granted...I can't actually find any cheaper than their IPS counterparts...and most high res ones appear to be 32"

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824014372


at that price it seems really silly to me. Just bought a 40" 4K IPS 120HZ samsung TV for that same price...

anyways here's a useless post without anything helpful good luck with your search.


----------



## dcf-joe (Jan 25, 2017)

For 1440P, absolutely go with 27 inch.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 25, 2017)

@yogurt_21 there ain't a lot of VA panels and the Dell S2417DG and S2716DG are in the price i wanna be plus they got g-sync that would be really nice.

Remember i can't but from newegg to expensive when i am on europe.

@dcf-joe i agree 27 inch is at least 1440p


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm also looking at the Dell S2417DG for myself, yeah just 24" but it comes with high pixel density, may be able to turn the MSAA down a bit with this monitor.
I also prefer a bit larger but then it would be a 60Hz or Freesync monitor because I don't want to spend more then 500 Euros.

This is one _affordable_ 1440p Freesync:

https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/443753/acer-xg270hu-rood-zwart/specificaties/


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 25, 2017)

@P4-630 S2417DG 123ppi vs S2716DG 109ppi but again we talk 3inches difference so it make since that the ppi is lower.

But most games a GTX 1070 won't go up to 165hz on high or more settings in games but again the smaller size would be nice but dunno if I will miss it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 25, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> But most games a GTX 1070 won't go up to 165hz on high or more settings in games but again the smaller size would be nice but dunno if I will miss it.



Yeah I'm in the same boat, I won't be buying it just yet, I still look around but keep the 24" Dell in my mind, I'm sitting close at my monitor anyway.

This would be another good option if you can find it in your country but it isn't available at my country (anymore)

With G-Sync
https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/558261/acer-xb270hu-(tn)-zwart.html


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 25, 2017)

@P4-630 that Acer is like $142 / €133 more than this Dell and it doesn't look as slim as the Dell plus the Dell screen comes with 3yrs Advanced Exchange Garanti that's nice for the prices of the Dell's.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 25, 2017)

puma99dk| said:


> @P4-630 that Acer is like $142 / €133 more than this Dell and it doesn't look as slim as the Dell plus the Dell screen comes with 3yrs Advanced Exchange Garanti that's nice for the prices of the Dell's.



Hmmm.. Yeah.. Well Dell 24" it is then! 

For me it's 80% sure I'll buy that 24" Dell as well.
It's just the best priced G-Sync 1440p monitor there is as far as I know.

I also looked at these:
1440p 27" IPS 144Hz Freesync
https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/439714/asus-mg279q-zwart/specificaties/

180Hz G-Sync 1080p 24"
https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/492671/acer-predator-xb241h-rood-zwart/specificaties/


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 25, 2017)

no 1080p I like 1440p ain't going lower so 1080p go home  and no IPS I hate the IPS glow u get on them and I don't want to go through monitors to find one that's either close to perfect or has minimal IPS glow that's why I am going TN this time.


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 25, 2017)

I think you have made up your mind then........ 24" Dell with G-Sync it is! 
Let me know once you have it!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 25, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> I think you have made up your mind then........ 24" Dell with G-Sync it is!
> Let me know once you have it!



haha yeh ofc I will let u know @P4-630 I am tipping more over to the 24inch, one in my family got the 27inch but there isn't time to come around and see it sadly but I think it might be good stepping down, plus the size won't be a huge difference.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 25, 2017)

I have that same monitor and its amazing...
I prefer the 24 its less blurry, and still huge


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 25, 2017)

Well I'm back looking at the 27" Acer H7 H277HU (IPS 4ms) (not in height adjustable)
https://tweakers.net/pricewatch/560073/acer-h7-h277hu-grijs-zwart/specificaties/

I was reading on the net about G-Sync, many people complain about it not working that well...

I thought a GTX1070 can't push many more frames over 60fps with some MSAA @1440p in AAA games anyway.
I will just use 60fps V-Sync. 

I will most probably buy this 27" 1440p Acer monitor before summer this year.


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 26, 2017)

I can't keep stressing this enough. Avoid the stupid TN. For 24 inch *MAYBE* you could consider it but any larger and you'll be watching contrast shift wherever you look.

VA really offers the best balance right now between high static contrast (which really makes the image 'spark' and keeps pleasantly surprising you every time you look at it, I've been using my FG2421 for a year now and still get this feeling every day), sufficiently low input lag and G2G, good VA has less tone/contrast shift than TN (still a little though, but this is much easier to get used to than TN's) and no glow like IPS. If I darken my room I can literally not see ANY backlight bleeding either, it's a perfect black canvas that's almost indiscernable from the bezels.

VA is surprisingly close even to OLED at first glance. The only notable drawback is a 'smearing' behaviour with dark tones on light backgrounds. At the same time this smearing also makes the image 'more fluid' when in motion and it's actually grown on me, it's like a different kind of motion blur. Adding in strobe removes most of that, btw.

I would strongly advise to drop the Gsync/FreeSync 'wish' and put the budget towards VA with high refresh (100 or more hz). Good panels with high refresh already show a lot less tearing than any TN ever will (and they have preset modes usually for 100, sometimes 75hz that you could also play around with).

About display size: 24 inch for 1080p, 27 inch for 1440p. If you keep 109-ish PPI you won't have to fiddle around with scaling and you have an ideal viewing distance while you won't have to squint to read pixel-perfect text.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 26, 2017)

@Vayra86 u just forget one tiny detail, there isn't any 24 or 27inch 1440p VA panels in my country all are above 31inches and most commonly 60hz, and I am not going 1080p just for VA that's insane resolution bcs I will miss soo much on webpages and such.

Second not gonna go ultra wide too large for even my table and to even get a "gaming" monitor with VA costs like $1000...


----------



## Komshija (Jan 27, 2017)

There are number of important things before buying an adequate monitor. You should have optimal distance between the monitor and your head. Optimal distance for 24" monitors is about 60-70 cm, while for 27" monitors is about 70-80 cm. Some people have huge 27+" monitors at less than 50 cm distance, which is quite dumb because of various problems, including eye and muscle strains.

I would much rather choose a quality 60 Hz IPS monitor than some "gaming" 120 or 144 Hz TN monitor. 

Check out Philips 247E6QDAD. It's an 24" 60 Hz monitor with excellent IPS panel.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 27, 2017)

What about an 25 or 29 inch ultrawide monitor?


----------



## P4-630 (Jan 27, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> What about an 25 or 29 inch ultrawide monitor?



He already ordered the 24" Dell.
It should arrive today.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jan 27, 2017)

You want a 34" curved m8


----------



## n-ster (Jan 27, 2017)

The stand IS removable. http://www.overclock.net/t/1225919/yamakasi-catleap-monitor-club

Look under stand removal, you'll see It's  VESA compatible.

27" IPS 1440p...don't waste that ! You can have a great dual monitor setup now


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 27, 2017)

@P4-630 that I did, and I will pick it up after work.

@n-ster I can't do dual screen, even tried at work never worked for me not even at home.

@FreedomEclipse that's too big for me on that table and I can't go more back bcs my mouse and keyboard can't be in the air without fall down on the floor.

@Liviu Cojocaru I been looking at ultrawide before I don't really like it sadly.


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 27, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> He already ordered the 24" Dell.
> It should arrive today.



Sorry, just noticed this. I hope he will enjoy it!!!


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 27, 2017)

Liviu Cojocaru said:


> Sorry, just noticed this. I hope he will enjoy it!!!



ty

here is a box teaser


----------



## puma99dk| (Jan 27, 2017)

Everything in the box:



 

This is one of the best packed monitors I have had, I think only Lenovo does it better with their business screens and HP's XI series are also packed well. (This is just some of the screens I have unpacked)


I needed to do a little desk cleaning and cable management but also moved some stuff around to make it look a little better than before and slowly adjusting to 24inch 1440p it's not bad going down in size tbh actually kinda better I get more space on my desk and no "scaling" to like 125% dpi running 100%.



 

The best my iphone 7 plus can do in this dark evening of the day.


----------



## XNine (Jan 31, 2017)

I've got a 27" 1440 Acer Monitor at home.  Love it.  Don't recall the model, but I can't see myself going back to anything under 27".  I used to run Dual 23's and still prefer a single 27.


----------

